

Ask HN: I created an app prototype, how do I hire a great developer(on equity)? - hess

There are a few public transit prediction apps for San Francisco out there, but I created a prototype that is easier to use and more intuitive than anything on the market. I showed the prototype to 20 people, friends and randoms waiting at bus stops, and almost everyone agreed that I have a killer concept, once person even quipped "Now I wont miss my bus while trying to find out when it comes". I also have a killer marketing strategy.<p>Since I am non-technical, I need to find a developer. Ideally, I would like to pay the developer in equity, because (1) it is less upfront cost, (2) increased motivation to do a great job and (3) updating and expanding the app is easier with a partner than a contractor.<p>I live in San Francisco. Where/how do I go about finding developers? What is a fair % of equity to give in exchange for no salary? What is a fair % of equity to give for a very small salary? It will be very hard to find a developer who can also do graphic design (I plan on contracting for that). If someone can do graphic design as well, how does that change things?<p>Thanks, Hess<p>P.S. If you or someone you know is interested, please send me a brief intro and your portfolio to hessinvesting@gmail.com.<p>P.P.S I created my prototype with http://keynotopia.com/ after I saw it on HN. Being non-technical, I couldn't have asked for better tools to build what I wanted to build.
======
tnorthcutt
No suggestions on finding a developer for equity, but I suggest surveying more
people first. This may be helpful:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668588>

